# Consumer Alert?



## Debi (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi!
We just signed an agreement to purchase a 2005 Outback 28F RL-S. The dealer did mention the warranty of the floors has just changed from 25 years to 1 year on some 5th wheels, but he didn't know what this warranty was as it depended upon when the trailer was made. My husband just phoned and said he heard there is a consumer alert out on all Keystone products....that the furniture is poor in the outback, and there is trouble with the flooring. We are trying to track down the consumer alert, and so find out if anyone has had troubles or heard of this.
Thanks!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Never heard of it. I searched Consumer Product Safety Counsel and didn't find anything then I searched Recall Warnings the only warnings there were about the Samsung microwaves. I remember one owner having problems with the flooring, here is their post.

We've had no problems with our flooring or furniture.

Keystone warranty is 1 year, any products used may have their own warranty and Armstrong may have reduced the warranty, but Keystone wouldn't have.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It will be interesting to hear how it turns out, this is the first I have heard if this. We have had no problem with our furniture or flooring at all. Kirk


----------



## Debi (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks! I'll check around a bit more tomorrow, but at least feel a little better. I was pretty excited about getting the trailer, and then got really worried fast!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Debi one thing you'll find with us here is we like our campers but we're not afraid to speak our minds either. If there were major problems with either of these it would show up in a search. There have been issues, mostly in the early model Outbacks, but just ask NDJollyMon - he's had some and he still likes his Outback!









Congrats on your new camper and welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have a 28FRLS and haven't had any problems at all with the flooring. But, mine is only about 4 months old. No problem with the furniture either. I expect both to wear out someday, but I think it will be a long time.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Maybe it was a rumor spread on that other website?







Anyway, if anyone hears more on a documented problem, let us all know. Thanks for the heads up Debi. I'm sure someone on this forum will track down this issue until resolution.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I haven't heard of those problems. Most of the OUTBACK specific problems have been leaking of some sort. (mine included)

All things considered....they are great trailers! Use that warranty period to work out any issues, and you'll be fine.

Welcome!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

I can't imagine what kind of problem there could be with the Outback furniture...it is all made on an aluminum frame that is far far superior to anything else that I am aware of. As for the flooring...you've got me there too...its an Armstrong floor so perhaps they have found a problem with their design or chemical make up, I don't know but the bottom line is I would tell you to press on with your purchase with full confidence!!

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome

I also have not heard of this before. Flooring in our Outback has been great...mind you it has only been season 1 for us.

Thor


----------



## Debi (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi!
Finally, a little more information from the person who mentioned the alert to us. I live in Alberta, and he is in the Red Deer area. Evidentally the alert was on TV, but I would guess it had to have something to do with the older Outbacks instead of the newer models. He is checking today if he can find the details on it - I think it must have been an Alberta Consumer Alert....I talked to my dealer and he said that there was a problem with the (he thought it was this year) 2002 models and the floor. They had several trailers back in Calgary with the trouble, but that was fixed in the newer models. So, thanks to the great information and the "real people" confidence in the Outback. Deb!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

News to me.







I have a 2002 25FB and have not herd a thing or had any problems with the floor.

Vern


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

I had a 2002 26RS and with all the leaking around the back slide my floor was very soft. the worse was around the floor vent. A trip to the factory failed to do anything about it. The 2004 28RSS I have now has had no problems in 2 seasons of use.

2004 28RSS
8 children, 6 who camp
1 wife who makes it possible to camp.
1 dog to keep it interesting
99 Suburban 3/4 ton suburban to move it all
1 Father/husband with an empty wallet!


----------



## Debi (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone!
I just received some an email from Andy at Keystone RV. I had sent a note to their Keystone site asking about the floor.
He replied that he has no knowledge of any alert on any Keystone product, and that the unit we have just ordered will have a 25 year warranty on the floor.
Great!
Thanks -


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Great Debi, print and keep that Email with your paperwork.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Debi said:


> Hi!
> We just signed an agreement to purchase a 2005 Outback 28F RL-S. The dealer did mention the warranty of the floors has just changed from 25 years to 1 year on some 5th wheels, but he didn't know what this warranty was as it depended upon when the trailer was made. My husband just phoned and said he heard there is a consumer alert out on all Keystone products....that the furniture is poor in the outback, and there is trouble with the flooring. We are trying to track down the consumer alert, and so find out if anyone has had troubles or heard of this.
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------

